# Where to buy aluminum corner brackets



## Dogwood (Jun 9, 2009)

The boat is a 1985 SmokerCraft 'Sea King', but these brackets look like they could be universal. Any suggestions on where to buy cast aluminum parts like this? You can see that the bracket is broken on the left side. The right side bracket is broke in the same way.


----------



## cubanredneck (Jun 9, 2009)

e-bay 25.00 a pair


----------



## ben2go (Jun 9, 2009)

I haven't found any place that specificly makes them but I watch ebay.They pop on there from time to time.Search for grab handle,lifting handle,lift handle in the boat parts section.


----------



## Dogwood (Jun 9, 2009)

Ebay=good place to look. I didn't see any, but I'll keep looking and contacting the ebay 'stores'. If anybody spots them, please post it here.
Thanks!


----------



## Dogwood (Jul 22, 2009)

Still no luck in locating some aluminum transom corner brackets. I've contacted every manufacturer and parts place I could find and nobody gots em.

These would work but I am going to hold out and keep looking for brackets with the 'D' handles on the back.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Gru...2796882QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------

